# Nummern mit 0192



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2004)

Hi Leute,

was haben die nummern mit 0192 auf sich...

Beispiel: 019231750

was ich auch gefunden habe ist: 0101909231750

bin Ratlos, weiss jemand was genaues?


----------



## technofreak (18 Oktober 2004)

Das eine hat nichts mit dem anderen zu tun:

0192 sind normale Internetzugangsnummern 
http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Tarife/tarife.html 


> Onlinedienste 0191 bis 0195
> 
> Die Rufnummern 0191 bis 0195 werden von der Regulierungsbehörde für die Verwendung durch Online-Dienste (T-Online, AOL, Freenet, Äakus...) vergeben. Feste Zuteilungsregeln hierfür gibt es nicht, die Reg TP entscheidet derzeit im jeweiligen Einzelfall über die Vergabe. Rufnummern für Onlinedienste sind frei tarifierbar. Im April 2003 bekräftigte die Behörde aus aktuellem Anlass, dass Dialer, die sich über die Rufnummern 0191 bis 0195 einwählen, nicht zulässig sind, da sie gegen die Nutzungsbestimmungen der Zuteilungsbescheide verstießen.



01019 ist eine  CbC Vorwahl  (call by Call) 

http://www.teltarif.de/a/freenetphone/cbc.html



> Nutzung per:  	echtem Call by Call 01019
> Anmeldung erforderlich:  	nein
> Grundgebühr/Mindestumsatz:  	entfällt
> Abrechnung:  	über die Deutsche Telekom
> ...





			
				Jermaine schrieb:
			
		

> was ich auch gefunden habe ist: 0101909231750



scheint ein Sonderangebot von Freenet (gewesen) zu sein :
http://www.onlinekosten.de/forum/archive/index.php/t-9019.html

tf


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2004)

0192 _kann_ auch für Dialer missbraucht werden. Ist dann aber für den user kostenfrei...


----------



## technofreak (18 Oktober 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> 0192 _kann_ auch für Dialer missbraucht werden...


könnte , ist aber nie passiert, der einzige kläglich gescheiterte Abzockversuch lief über 0193 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4556

tf


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2004)

Ist doch passiert... und der Anbieter war sogar ein ganz großer Anbieter... (cytainment/Cyberserices)

"Laut www.dialerschutz.de tauchte nämlich der erste Dialer im deutschsprachigen Raum auf, der sich über eine 0192-Nummer einwählt. Die Nummern 0191, 0192, 0193 und 0194 wurden bislang vorrangig von Internetprovidern genutzt. Der Anbieter kann frei entscheiden, wie viel die Verbindung kostet. Die Firma Cytainment habe auf dem Portal XXXMoney� für einen solchen 0192-Dialer geworben, der an der Telekom-Sperrung oder den üblichen Einstellungen der Anti-Dialer-Tools vorbei komme und 30 Euro pro Einwahl berechne.".

http://www.trojaner-info.de/news/dialer0192.shtml


----------



## technofreak (18 Oktober 2004)

Trojanerinfo vom  06.12.2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dialer einer Firma aus Hamburg *soll * laut Berichten von dialerschutz.de die Vorwahl 0192 verwenden,


*Hochaktuell *  , selbst altgediente DSler erinnern sich kaum noch daran....
so hochaktuell, wie die ganze Trojanerinfoseite, an der wird anscheinend nichts mehr
 (was Dialer betrifft) aktualisiert... 
auch im Board laufen Dialer anscheinend nur noch unter "ferner liefen"
h**p://www.trojaner-board.de/
h**p://www.trojaner-board.de/forumdisplay.php?f=8 


> Plagegeister aller Art und deren Bekämpfung
> Hier gehört alles zum Thema Trojaner, Viren, Würmer,* Dialer*, Spyware und andere Plagegeister hinein.


Dialer als Plagegeister zu bezeichnen ist eine "niedliche"  Untertreibung....

tf

PS: Zwei Änderungen des Telekommunikationsgesetzes sind seitdem erfolgt....

siehe auch:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=55792#55792


----------



## Reducal (18 Oktober 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> ...könnte , ist aber nie passiert...


Einspruch! Mindestens einen aus 2003 habe ich noch im Archiv.


----------



## technofreak (18 Oktober 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Einspruch! Mindestens einen aus 2003 habe ich noch im Archiv.


und?  ich hab auch welche im Archiv , und was soll das sagen ?

tf


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2004)

Solange Jermaine nicht genauer sagt, um was es überhaupt geht, kann man nicht viel dazu sagen... Die Nummer war 2001 oder so eine freenet-Einwahlnummer. Und heute? Keine Ahnung... Also warten wir's doch ab... 
Allerdings, tf, im Dezember 2003 kam ich hier im Forum mit Fragen nach einem gewissen "TSCash-Dialer" an und bekam überall zu hören "uralt, gibt's den noch?" (nicht nur hier, auch so Spezialisten wie Herr A.W. (Telekom-FST) sagte das. Und was machte der Schnuckel? Wählte kurz darauf 0193-er Nummern. Was wurde eigentlich aus der Sache? (Man darf ja wohl noch ein bisschen off-topic-smalltalk betreiben, bis sich Jermaine wieder meldet )


----------



## technofreak (18 Oktober 2004)

Dann talken wir weiter "off" und sagen ganz schlicht , dass eben nix draus geworden ist 
aus den 0193....
eine 0192 oder 0193 kann sich weder als Mehrwertnummer ausgeben noch hinter sich zig 
Untervermietern verstecken , also what shall´s 

@ Gast: was soll das Versteckspiel....


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ....im Dezember 2003 kam ich hier im Forum mit Fragen nach einem gewissen "TSCash-Dialer" an und bekam überall zu hören "uralt, gibt's den noch?". Und was machte der Schnuckel? Wählte kurz darauf 0193-er Nummern. Was wurde eigentlich aus der Sache?



Und noch was OT, @ Aka, cj...

...ich nehme an, die Connection um TS hat zumindest einen zivilen Klumpen von der BT an der Backe (Vertragsbruch) und immerhin ist es seit einem dreiviertel Jahr ziemlich ruhig um die Spezl´s geworden. Allein die Hexenbeschwörung hier im Forum hat sich da wohl ordentlich durchgesetzt - immerhin ist es Mitgliedern von hier zu verdanken, dass die Sache mit der 0193er Einwahl doch _relativ_ schnell zum Ende gebracht und Rechtssicherheit für die Betroffenen produziert wurde.  :lol:


...und der Vollständigkeit wegen noch die mit einem Erotik-Dialer missbräuchlich verwendete Nummer aus Anfang 2003: 0192389500 (über Cytain***t, HH).


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2004)

jo was soll ich sagen. Also bin bei Freenet das ist richtig, hab bemerkt wie mein rasautou.exe einwählen wollte bzw. die letzten tage eingewählt hat... War mir ziemlich unischer, also hab ich es im abgesicherten Modus gelöscht. Hatte mir in der zeit auch 0190warner installiert, erst dort sah ich die meldung... und unter konfiguration war neben meiner 835 (normale einwahl nr.) noch einige 0192 nummern drin, dessen einwahl wohl freigegeben war oO

Jetzt bin ich mir halt ziemlich unsicher. 
Zudem habe ich ein DSL Modem, flatrate... bei freenet... Bekomm ich mit nem dsl-modem überhaupt probs mit dialer, also können zusätzl. kosten entstehen in irgendeiner weise?


----------



## technofreak (19 Oktober 2004)

Jermaine schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem habe ich ein DSL Modem, flatrate... bei freenet... Bekomm ich mit nem dsl-modem überhaupt probs mit dialer, also können zusätzl. kosten entstehen in irgendeiner weise?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=351

tf


----------



## Teleton (19 Oktober 2004)

Ich hätte hier -nur für die Geschichtsschreibung- auch noch ne Nummer aus Juni 2003.
01938775xxx für 25,-Euro pro Einwahl und weitere 2 Euro pro Minute.
Abgerechnet über DTMS. 
Könnte der W**muschi-Dialer gewesen sein.


----------



## Mindolluin (19 Oktober 2004)

Hmm, zwei Monate später wär der unzulässig gewesen (wg. TKG-Änderung). Aber im Juni 2003? Schwierig.

Mindo


----------



## Teleton (19 Oktober 2004)

Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> Schwierig.
> Mindo



Geht so.  
1) Muss Anbieter wohl beweisen wie der Tarif überhaupt Vertragsinhalt wurde.
2) War die Nutzung der Rufnummerngasse 0193 für Dialer -nach Ansicht der RegTP unzulässig- Verstoss gegen §134 BGB ?


----------



## Mindolluin (19 Oktober 2004)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> 2) War die Nutzung der Rufnummerngasse 0193 für Dialer -nach Ansicht der RegTP unzulässig- Verstoss gegen §134 BGB ?



Eben nicht. Im Juni 2003 waren die §§ 43a bis c TKG noch nicht in Kraft. Da durftest du noch Dialer haben wo du lustig warst. 

Mindo


----------



## Teleton (19 Oktober 2004)

Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> Teleton schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nö, diese Auffassung hatte die RegTP auch schon vor der Neureglung (bin jetzt zu faul die Fundstelle zu suchen). Ergab sich wohl irgendwie aus dem Zuteilungsbescheid für die Rufnummerngasse. Die spannende Frage ist, ob ein Verstoss gegen die öffentlich-rechtlichen Zuteilungsreglungen ein Verbot im Sinne von §134 BGB darstellt.


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2004)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Ergab sich wohl irgendwie aus dem Zuteilungsbescheid für die Rufnummerngasse.


Stimmt, und dieser Streit zwischen DTMS und RegTP ist meinem Wissen nach noch immer nicht beendet - da hat jeder so seine eigene Rechtsauffassung und manchmal kann ich der Argumentation der DTMS sogar etwas abgewinnen. Da geht es nämlich um die Monopolstellung einzelner Provider, die für sich die 0191er Gasse beanspruchen und andere kommen da net rein!


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2004)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte hier -nur für die Geschichtsschreibung- auch noch ne Nummer aus Juni 2003.
> 01938775xxx für 25,-Euro pro Einwahl und weitere 2 Euro pro Minute.
> Abgerechnet über DTMS.
> Könnte der W**muschi-Dialer gewesen sein.


...nur der Vollständigkeit wegen, z. B.:


01938775018
01938775028
01938775016


----------



## technofreak (19 Oktober 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/36190


> *16.04.2003 15:43 *
> 
> Regulierungsbehörde geht gegen 0193-Dialer vor


Nix mit lustig......

http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2003/kw17/s10416.html


> Nach den letzten Urteilen (Landgericht Kiel, Kammergericht Berlin) zeichnet sich allerdings die Tendenz ab, dass der Anbieter eine bewusste Nutzung des Dialers durch den Kunden nachweisen muss, wenn er Geld sehen will.


und dieser Trend hat sich fortgesetzt ...

und nicht zu vergessen   
http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/aktuelles.html


> * News vom 20. März 2004 *
> vom 20.03.2004 07:55:31
> 
> Regulierungsbehörde sperrt illegale 0193-Dialer
> Seit Wochen häufen sich bei Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de die Meldungen über Dialer, die sich verbotenerweise über die Nummerngasse 0193 einwählen und dabei immense Kosten verursachten. Jetzt dürfte mit der mutmaßlichen Abzocke Schluss sein. Die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (Reg TP) lässt die betroffenen 0193-Nummern offenbar abschalten.


(Seite 11 für den gesamten Artikel)

http://www.regtp.de/reg_tele/start/in_05-06-01-00-00_m/fs.html


> (0)19xz, (0)19yzzz
> mit x = 1 ... 3, y = 1 ... 4 und
> z = 0 ... 9  - *Online-Dienste *


Ich seh da nichts von Mehrwertdienst 

tf


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Ich seh da nichts von Mehrwertdienst



Stimmt, doch die Ideengeber der Branche haben aus den eigentlichen "Mehrwertdienst" einfach mal eben als "Onlinedienst" tituliert und dabei manchmal kräftig mit (letzlich kaum nachvollziehbaren, angeblichen) Flatrateangeboten um sich getönt.


----------



## technofreak (19 Oktober 2004)

Was die "Ideengeber" von sich geben ist wenig relevant , was RegTP und die Gerichte sagen 
schon eher.

tf


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Was die "Ideengeber" von sich geben ist wenig relevant , was RegTP und die Gerichte sagen
> schon eher.



Joh, doch leider war vor dem 15.08.2003 auch diese Thema noch nicht abschließend von der Gesetzgebung erfasst und so gurkte damals die RegTP, sich selbst irgendwo auf der Leitung stehend, nur so umanond. Eine Grundsatzentscheidung bzw. der Abschluss eines Verwaltungsaktes (Owi-Verfahren) ist mEn dazu bis heute noch nicht gefallen. Und selbst wenn dem so ist, befürchte ich, das wir das nicht mehr erfahren werden, da die alten Phänomene allmählich in die unterste Schublade verlegt werden. :-?


----------



## technofreak (19 Oktober 2004)

Das letzte Mal, dass hier im Forum über einen konkreten Fall berichtet wurde, dürfte dieser hier 
sein: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=46850#46850

vom März dieses Jahres bzw Feb 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=39126#39126

dabei ging es um den berühmt-berüchtigten Tscash Dialer, TSCN´s Lieblingsdialer


----------



## Teleton (19 Oktober 2004)

Spannend würde es nochmal werden, wenn die Betreiber auf die Idee kämen die Beträge einzuklagen.
 Dazu sind mir aber keinerlei Anstalten bekannt. Ist aber vielleicht noch zu früh, 
derzeit wird ja eher noch die Beute von 2002 eingefordert.


----------



## Teleton (19 Oktober 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> [Eine Grundsatzentscheidung bzw. der Abschluss eines Verwaltungsaktes (Owi-Verfahren) ist mEn dazu bis heute noch nicht gefallen.



Am 15.04.04  hatte die RegTP zwei 0193 Nummern abschalten lassen,wobei ich davon ausgehe dass dies mittels Verwaltungsakt geschah.



> 15.04.2004   19359130, 19359131    Dialer    Abschaltung der Rufnummern, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab 15.08.03



http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/in_12-01-00-00-00_m/18/index.html

Wenn der Betreiber keinen Widerspruch eingelegt hat müsste das bestandskräftig sein, ansonsten dürfte die Sache noch ein paar Jahre beim Verwaltungsgericht Köln rumdümpeln.


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2004)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Am 15.04.04  hatte die RegTP zwei 0193 Nummern (19359130, 19359131) abschalten lassen, wobei ich davon ausgehe dass dies mittels Verwaltungsakt geschah.



Nein, die Abschaltung genau dieser Nummern erfolgte in erster Linie aufgrund Reaktionen einer ortsansässigen Strafverfolgungsbehörde beim Nummerninhaber (BT). Die RegTP wies die Abschaltung lediglich als Weisung an, ein Verwaltungsakt war da nicht zu erkennen. Doch der Weg ist das Ziel und so ergänzten sich die zwei intervenierenden Behörden mit ihrem gleichlautenden Anliegen hinsichtlich dem Eingriff in die zivilen Rechte der Parteien, dem Innenverhältnis zwischen Nummernvermieter und -nehmer. Der BT wurde damals zur gleichen Zeit von zwei staatlichen Seiten vorgeführt, welches Spielchen ihr Kunde mit den Endkunden treibt.


----------



## Teleton (19 Oktober 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Die RegTP wies die Abschaltung lediglich als Weisung an, ein Verwaltungsakt war da nicht zu erkennen.



Hmm, Verwaltungsrecht ist bei mir schon ein paar Jährchen her. 
Aber Anweisung Abschaltung + Verbot der Inkassierung und Rechnungslegung ist doch ein Verwaltungsakt =



> VA=hoheitliche Maßnahme, die eine Behörde zur Regelung eines Einzelfalls auf dem Gebiet des öffentlichen Rechts trifft und die auf unmittelbare Rechtswirkung nach außen gerichtet ist.



Oder haben die das nur unverbindlich bei BT angeregt ? Dann wäre es aber doch kein Verbot


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2004)

Davon kannste ausgehen, ist jedenfalls meine Einschätzung der Lage. Weiter möchte ich mich hierzu jedoch nicht aus dem Fenster lehnen.


----------



## Mindolluin (19 Oktober 2004)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Am 15.04.04  hatte die RegTP zwei 0193 Nummern abschalten lassen,wobei ich davon ausgehe dass dies mittels Verwaltungsakt geschah.



Das ist dann aber 2004, da gabs die 43a-c, also andere Rechtslage.

Mindo


----------



## Teleton (19 Oktober 2004)

Haste natürlich Recht, da stellt sich nur die Frage ob 0192/3-Dialer überhaupt von den §43 a ff erfasst sind.
Aber auch vor der Neureglung zum 15.08.03 hatte RegTP die Ansicht, dass ein Verstoss gegen Zuteilungsregeln vorliegt wenn Dialer 0192/3 nutzen.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2004)

Nochmal im allgemeinen... damit ich nicht so verwirrt bin... Nehmen wir an, es hat sich ein Dialer eingewählt... ich habe aber ein DSL Modem... Können Kosten entstehen? Ein Kumpel von mir meinte, da das DSL Modem an der Tele Buchse angeschlossen ist, können Kosten entstehen... 


HILFE


----------



## scrat007 (25 Oktober 2004)

Nein, wenn der Computer nur mit dem DSL-Modem verbunden ist, und nicht nocheine andere verbindug hat (Modem, Faxkarte, USB-Anschluß zu einer ISDN-Anlage, Serieller Anschluß zu einer ISDN-Anlage, keine WLan Geräte, ...) dann kann dich zwar ein Dailer befallen, aber er kann nicht wählen oder sich verbinden, weil er ja keine Leitung nach draußen bekommt.  Das DSL-Modem ist zwar mit der Telefonleitung verbunden, aber es kann nur eine Verbindung herstellen, die ist fest vorgegeben im Modem, und nicht zu ändern, nämlich die Verbindung zur Gegenstelle deines DSL-Anschlußes. Es gibt technisch keine Möglichkeit das DSL-Modem umzuprogramieren und dazu zu bringen eine andere Verbindung herzustellen. Dialerr können nur Modems, ISDN-Anlagen (sofern auf irgendeine Art mit dem Computer verbunden) usw angreifen, aber nicht das DSL-Modem.


----------



## technofreak (25 Oktober 2004)

zum Nachlesen....

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=351

tf


----------



## Seb (9 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes, großes Problem.
Mein Boss präsentiert mir seine Telefonabrechung für die Filiale in der ich tätig bin.
Es tauchen dort Telefonnummern auf die während meiner Arbeitszeit angerufen worden sind.
Das merkwürdige ist, ich war während dieser Anrufe der einzige Mitarbeiter im Laden und habe diese Nummern nie gewählt. Wie kann das sein?
Hat vielleicht jemand einen Rat?

Das sind die Nummern laut EVN

0192195390968111477
0192195390968111403

Vielen Dank Im Voraus, Seb


----------



## Reducal (9 Dezember 2011)

Dein Boss sollte sich mal überlegen, welche Geräte er ans Telefonnetz angeschlossen hat. 0192er Nummern dienen nämlich dem Datenverkehr, z. B. für Kartenzahlungsgeräte. Es gibt z. B. auch Kopierer und Faxgeräte, die eigenständig "nach Hause" telefonieren und z. B. Firmwareupdates beziehen.


----------



## Seb (9 Dezember 2011)

Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort. Das einzige Zusatzgeräte ist ein alter HP Printer, sonst nichts. Ich hatte vergessen zu erwähnen, dass die Kosten bei ca. 40 € liegen die er mir natürlich in Rechnung stellen will. Auch frühere Rechnungen sind wohl betroffen. Ich bin sehr ratlos.


----------



## Reducal (9 Dezember 2011)

Seb schrieb:


> ....dass die Kosten bei ca. 40 € liegen die er mir natürlich in Rechnung stellen will.


Arbeitsrechtlich sehr bedenklich!


----------



## Hippo (9 Dezember 2011)

Zu welchen Uhrzeiten und welche Dauern wurden gewählt


----------



## Seb (9 Dezember 2011)

Da hast Du allerdings recht! Hast Du eine Idee was das für Nummern sein könnten und wie so etwas zu stande kommt?


----------



## Seb (9 Dezember 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Zu welchen Uhrzeiten und welche Dauern wurden gewählt


 
Einmal 16:34 für 3 Sekunden und 13:00 Uhr für 28 Minuten. Ich habe den EVN aber noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Hippo (9 Dezember 2011)

Nicht mehr als was Reducal schon geschrieben hat.
Was ihr noch tun könnt ist vom Telefonanbieter ein "Qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll nach §45 TKG" anfordern. (würde ich GANZ sicher)
Selber könnt ihr noch mal die Leitung auf Anzapfen untersuchen. Ist es eine ISDN-Leitung?
Binde Deinen Chef doch hier mit ein. Dann kann er auch dazu senfen und wir müssen ggf die Fragen nicht immer über Dich stellen, z.B. bezüglich früherer Vorkommnisse


----------



## Seb (9 Dezember 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Nicht mehr als was Reducal schon geschrieben hat.
> Was ihr noch tun könnt ist vom Telefonanbieter ein "Qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll nach §45 TKG" anfordern. (würde ich GANZ sicher)
> Selber könnt ihr noch mal die Leitung auf Anzapfen untersuchen. Ist es eine ISDN-Leitung?
> Binde Deinen Chef doch hier mit ein. Dann kann er auch dazu senfen und wir müssen ggf die Fragen nicht immer über Dich stellen, z.B. bezüglich früherer Vorkommnisse


 
Okay. Melde mich sobald ich mehr Infos habe.

Vielen Dank, für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Pythonista (25 März 2018)

ich seh der thread ist älter
aber ich habe ähnliches aktuell mit 0900 auf meiner festnetznummer
kann das sein ?


----------



## Hippo (26 März 2018)

Als Dialer auf dem Festnetz mit einer 0900?
Wo führt die Nummer hin?


----------



## Alarik (29 März 2018)

Das sind normale Internetnummern


----------



## Hippo (29 März 2018)

Seit wann ist eine 0900 eine Internetnummer ....... ?


----------

